# Pressemeldung: Rocad, Boote speziell für Angler



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2009)

Pressemeldung

*Rocad, Boote speziell für Angler​*


Ökonomisch und Rauhwasser geeignet – die Rocad 560 SD begeistert als Einsteigermodell sowohl Trollingfans als auch Pilk- und Spinnangler.


Bad Oldesloe. 
Der Name Rocad steht für schwedisches Bootsbau-Handwerk vom Feinsten. Die kleine Werft aus Kungshamn (nördlich von Göteborg) hat sich seit Jahren darauf spezialisiert, Boote gezielt für die Bedürfnisse von Sportanglern zu produzieren. Rümpfe der Marke Rocad sind keine Massenprodukte, jeder einzelne wird vielmehr individuell gefertigt. 

Alle Modelle sind CE-zertifiziert und werden aus gewebten Glasfasermatten im Handauflege-Verfahren gebaut. Dies garantiert in Verbindung mit einem speziellen Aufbau der Bodengruppe ein Höchstmaß an Festigkeit, ohne das Boot unnötig schwer zu machen. Dadurch sind die Rocads außerordentlich ökonomisch, sowohl auf dem Wasser als auch beim Trailerbetrieb auf der Straße.

Das herausragende Finish im Gel-Coat und die anerkannt exzellente Verarbeitung garantiert jedem Besitzer über viele Jahre ungetrübte Freuden an seinem schwimmenden Untersatz und einen sehr hohen Werterhalt. Wegen der extrem guten Seegängigkeit und den hohen Qualitätsstandards sind Rocad-Boote für viele professionelle Angler und vor allem für Guides in Europa die erste Wahl, weil sie sich in jeder Situation auf ihr Boot verlassen müssen und Rocad ihnen genau diese Sicherheit bietet. Gerade in Skandinavien vertrauen eine Reihe Topp-Guides dieser Bootsmarke.

Info: Rocad Boats, Skölds Plast AB, Hogenäs, S-45691 Kungshamn, www.rocadboats.com. Ansprechpartner für deutschsprachige Kunden: Baltic Services, Inh. Andrea Petersen, Schierblicken 55, 23843 Bad Oldesloe, baltic-services@magicvillage.de


----------



## Frerk (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rocad, Boote speziell für Angler*

Stichwort: Schwedische Krone

In der heutigen Zeit, wo das Gerede um die Weltwirtschaftskrise und zweifelhafte Jobaussichten vielen aufs Gemüt drücken, da mag man vielleicht gar nicht an eine Neuanschaffung eines Bootes denken. Wer's sich aber dennoch traut, und beispielsweise mit einem schwedischen Fabrikat wie eben Rocad liebäugelt, dem sei gesagt, dass die schwedische Krone so schwach wie lange nicht ist. Noch vor einem halben Jahr musste man schwedische Preise in etwa durch 9 teilen, um auf den Euro-Kurs zu kommen. Heute darf man hingegen getrost einen Teiler von 11,3 (!) ansetzen, was das Unterfangen dann doch eine Ecke günstiger gestaltet! 

Wollte ich nur mal so erwähnt haben, in der Tagesschau wird ja immer nur der Dollar-Kurs strapaziert, für uns Trollingheinis ist der Kurs der schwedischen Krone oft viel interessanter....


----------

